# Kooks Stepped headers and cats!



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Well I did it and I hope it is worth the money. I cant wait until the day I start this beast with the new headers and cats and the Borla cat backs.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice man!! I've been waiting to install my long tube headers / mids / pypes H box for almost a year now lol. Everytime I go to install them something else breaks that i have to spend money on lol. If it wasn't for the $600 tune I would have had them in by now.

Are you doing the install? And make sure to Take a before and after video of the sound!


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Run into a little trouble, somebody must have wanted to put headers on this car before and they broke 2 exhaust manifold bolts on the passenger side, the front one and the rear. This may also turn into a bigger job if I have to take the heads off.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Plowboy said:


> Run into a little trouble, somebody must have wanted to put headers on this car before and they broke 2 exhaust manifold bolts on the passenger side, the front one and the rear. This may also turn into a bigger job if I have to take the heads off.


Bummer man!! If it was just 1 bolt in the center you could add another header gasket and torque it down with no leaks. The 2 end bolts are a problem lol

Here's how someone else got their broken bolt out:

"No magic solution here. Center punch, 1/8" Drill bit then chased that with 3/16". I have a Blue Point tight angle drill attachment that allowed me to get in the tight space. I used large amounts of CRC Freeze Off and PB penetrating fluid. I used a KD-1110 Extractor 3/16".

I tapped the extractor into the 3/16" hole until it was tight and used a crescent wrench to turn the extractor. I used a light jerking action to turn the extractor. It was a process of turning, applying penetrating fluid, cooling it off (in hindsight I suppose you could use a can of liquid air and turn it upside down to spray to freeze the bolt). I repeated this process over a couple of hours to let the penetrating fluid work. The bolt will not turn easy until it is almost out so don't get excited when it starts to turn, otherwise you will lose the extractor's bite on the bolt."











Good Luck!


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks GTO44 thats what it looks like I am going to have to do.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Today I installed the Borla Cat back but I am still waiting for the Kooks headers to ship and its been 2 weeks since I purchased them. The Borla sounds great, it is the exact sound I was looking for but should be even better with the headers.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice man! You ever get those broken bolts out?


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Waiting for the headers too arrive and then I will tackle the bolts, I am not looking forward too working on them.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Its been 3 months since I ordered the headers as of November 11 and all I get is excuses, I am so disappointed in Kooks and Maryland speed for taking my money and giving me endless promises.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I would be disappointed it that too. Not having it in stock is one thing but not having it on the planet is another.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Just got the shipping info that the headers are shipping Monday!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I should have added unless it was holding me back from driving it I wouldn't get too upset. Good luck with the install. Make sure you look for it being too close to the steering.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

The headers are here and they are Beautiful! They were worth the wait and now I will get to work on the install.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice, glad to hear you finally got the headers! Did you ever get those broken header bolts out?


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

I will begin the project this weekend.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Headers are done! The broken bolts came out with no troubles. The sound and boost in seat of the pants performance is very noticeable and they were more than worth the money I spent on them.


----------

